
Ask HN: Would you pay $2/month for new job notifications at curated companies? - parkeragee
I started HireRemotely as a free service, but as the subscriber count started growing, so did the costs of the service. So, I decided to charge $2&#x2F;month.<p>Any thoughts on the service &amp; price?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hireremotely.co
======
giantg2
Maybe under the right circumstances, like right out of college.

I'm tired of the corporate BS and feel it's the same everywhere. I no longer
have any drive nor any trust in the system.

------
sharemywin
maybe limit to 5 companies for free.

